# Women Over 50 -  Hairstyles That Are Ageless!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2015)

I just had my hair cut today, and although I'm in my 60s now, I've been styling my hair in basically the same way since I was in my 20s.  It can be a little longer, shorter, bangs or no bangs...but it's pretty much a long layered 'shag'...but not so shaggy...if you know what I mean. 

 I was without bangs for awhile, so today I had her cut my bangs again.  They kind of bug me because they grow so fast, and before I know it they're poking me in the eye.  I'm not one for going to the beauty salon very often, so I end up trimming them on my own.  Sometimes it comes out okay, and sometimes not so much, hubby likes women with bangs. 

Here are some ideas for haircuts for women in general, leaning toward the older woman....but many are ageless really.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2015)

Sea Breeze, beautiful hairstyles, beautiful women. Upon reflection, I guess I see aging from a slightly different viewpoint. For me, one of the benefits of aging is giving myself permission to do as I wish regarding my appearance. Looking good is a personal thing, I choose to rock hip length curly red hair. It may not be typical, but along with my tiny diamond nose stud,it works for me!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 19, 2015)

I prefer the very short sassy cut.  Perhaps because I am silver..  I'm not fond of long grey hair


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm never happy with my hair any more.  Right now I've got a short bob and I always have bangs/fringe as I just look better with my forehead covered. I have very fine hair but I have a lot of it.  No body whatsoever or I'd like to go to short layers.  

I am getting more grey/silver all the time as I'm not colouring it any more.  I have seen some with long grey hair that looks good, depends on the shade and style.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm never happy with my hair any more.  Right now I've got a short bob and I always have bangs/fringe as I just look better with my forehead covered. I have very fine hair but I have a lot of it.  No body whatsoever or I'd like to go to short layers.
> 
> I am getting more grey/silver all the time as I'm not colouring it any more.  I have seen some with long grey hair that looks good, depends on the shade and style.



I suppose some women can pull off the long grey look..  But they would have to have extremely young looking skin and faces...  otherwise, I'm afraid the term Witchy comes to my mind..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I suppose some women can pull off the long grey look..  But they would have to have extremely young looking skin and faces...  otherwise, I'm afraid the term Witchy comes to my mind..



Yes, it's got to the right colour and style and the right face.  My friend's sister has long grey hair that is naturally very curly.  Looks good on her, but then she's just a kid of about 57 or 58.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 19, 2015)

My hair is silver grey with some dark streaks, it about the length and style of Diane Sawyer.  I had red hair for 40 or so years but gave it up a few years ago, have not regretted it.

Love looking at the different styles, thanks, SB.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm never happy with my hair any more.  Right now I've got a short bob and I always have bangs/fringe as I just look better with my forehead covered. I have very fine hair but I have a lot of it.  No body whatsoever or I'd like to go to short layers.



I have very fine hair as well.  I thought that it would become coarser as it greyed...but it didn't.  Darn!  No body in my hair, either.  And a mammoth whirlpool at the top/back of my head.  Over the years I've leaned toward a bun/french roll/ponytail.  Doesn't work with hair that's become a bit less thick as I aged.  

Looking over the pics, I see where I've ended up with a Diane Sawyer haircut, though when she wore her hair shorter than it is now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocky said:


> I have very fine hair as well.  I thought that it would become coarser as it greyed...but it didn't.  Darn!  No body in my hair, either.  And a mammoth whirlpool at the top/back of my head.  Over the years I've leaned toward a bun/french roll/ponytail.  Doesn't work with hair that's become a bit less thick as I aged.
> 
> Looking over the pics, I see where I've ended up with a Diane Sawyer haircut, though when she wore her hair shorter than it is now.



My grey seemed to be coarse when it first started coming in but now it's a soft as the rest.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 19, 2015)

Lovely styles, SB, really makes me feel like a change ......

I kept my hair shortish with bangs as I got older, especially for work.  This took time, upkeep, styling, blow drying, some hair gel and visits to the salon, which turns out to cost a petty penny around here.

Since retiring I just trim the ends and bangs myself and wear it up in a clip and pretty much forget about it. Because I'm fair, it doesn't look grey, just more blonde. It's a relief not to have to fuss with it anymore and I'm fine with it being a bit disheveled, in a good way, of course.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

Before our long holiday this past winter I had considered getting a somewhat curly perm.  I've had them before and really like them.  But then I thought - I'm going to be in a pool with chlorine every day or just about, be in salty sea water, washing my hair once or more every day.  Emm..not a good idea. Thankfully my hairdresser talked me out of it.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 19, 2015)

I change my hairstyle so often, a few people in my meetup groups, half the time, think they're meeting a new person, which is kind of odd being I'm usually the only black person meeting up with them most of the time.  :lofl:Ok maybe I'm the only one that finds that this funny, but, it's true.  And here, I thought I was unforgettable.    This is the longest I've kept my hair pretty much the same though, 6 or so months this time around in semi same style.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I change my hairstyle so often, a few people in my meetup groups half the time think their meeting a new person, which is kind of odd being I'm usually the only black person meeting up with them most of the time.  :lofl:Ok maybe I'm the only one that finds that this funny, but, it's true.  And here, I thought I was unforgettable.    This is the longest I've kept my hair pretty much the same though, 6 or so months this time around in semi same style.



But, April, you are unforgettable!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah in a clownish sort of way I guess.  LOL!  Not such a bad thing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

aprilt said:


> yeah in a clownish sort of way i guess.  Lol!  Not such a bad thing.



lol!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

My hair has been starting as a young child:  pixie, artichoke, sassoon, curly perms, tenille, bob, shag, and just plain long and straight. Usually dyed blonde but not since my 40's and not dyed any more.


----------



## avrp (Mar 19, 2015)

I really like those hair style photos, thanks SB. I like to change hairstyles occasionally. These give me some ideas. I just changed mine to a the inverted bob style and I really like it. I'm used to fussing with my hair....it's very thick and has natural curl/wave which I've alway disliked it. I remember ironing my long hair in the 70's lol.
This is the style I have:


I don't know how it would look gray-ish. I haven't the nerve to stop coloring just yet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I change my hairstyle so often, a few people in my meetup groups, half the time, think they're meeting a new person, which is kind of odd being I'm usually the only black person meeting up with them most of the time.  :lofl:Ok maybe I'm the only one that finds that this funny, but, it's true.  And here, I thought I was unforgettable.    This is the longest I've kept my hair pretty much the same though, 6 or so months this time around in semi same style.



Our Ugandan daughter gets a lot of attention in our area of Scotland.  Not in Glasgow or other cities where you see other Africans or Afro-Caribbeans, but in small towns, villages, rural.  In one supermarket the cashier exclaimed to her 'oh look at that lovely brown face, I've never seen such lovely skin!'.  She loved the attention!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Our Ugandan daughter gets a lot of attention in our area of Scotland.  Not in Glasgow or other cities where you see other Africans or Afro-Caribbeans, but in small towns, villages, rural.  In one supermarket the cashier exclaimed to her 'oh look at that lovely brown face, I've never seen such lovely skin!'.  She loved the attention!



I get people touching my hair, saying weird things as well, not so crazy about the attention myself, especially when strangers in a club flick my hair as a few ladies did a couple of weeks ago.  But yes, I get similar treatment all the time.  I was behind a lady in line another time, she turned around and before she was walking away, she exclaimed, you are beautiful, you have such a beautiful face.  I really feel silly in the moment, but, after I leave, it does feel nice to have people say something nice.  They could turn around and say. OMG! YOU are huge, why are you buying that ice cream.  LOL But, I know my reality, I'm kind of cute, I wouldn't say beautiful by a long shot.

I get stared at a lot, but, that's just normal for me, once a lady was doing this and she just said to me, I know why I can't stop staring at you, you have the face of a baby doll.  And this was a black lady.  My mind just said, ok, problem solved.  :thankyou:  I could tell you about all the weird incidences, but then I'd have to dispose of you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I get people touching my hair, saying weird things as well, not so crazy about the attention myself, especially when strangers in a club flick my hair as a few ladies did a couple of weeks ago.  But yes, I get similar treatment all the time.  I was behind a lady in line another time, she turned around and before she was walking away, she exclaimed, you are beautiful, you have such a beautiful face.  I really feel silly in the moment, but, after I leave, it does feel nice to have people say something nice.  They could turn around and say. OMG! YOU are huge, why are you buying that ice cream.  LOL But, I know my reality, I'm kind of cute, I wouldn't say beautiful by a long shot.
> 
> I get stared at a lot, but, that's just normal for me, once a lady was doing this and she just said to me, I know why I can't stop staring at you, you have the face of a baby doll.  And this was a black lady.  My mind just said, ok, problem solved.  :thankyou:  I could tell you about all the weird incidences, but then I'd have to dispose of you.



How nice!!  Love that 'face of a baby doll'!


----------



## Temperance (Mar 19, 2015)

Have had the same hairstyle for many years.  It's long and when I do change it, I move my part from left to right, then to the middle.  Not very exciting.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 19, 2015)

I might do a home perm this weekend. Prefer the "wash it and forget it" styles when the weather gets warmer. 
I've seen the picture below  (in the 4th video) before, and is how I wanted my last perm to turn out, but it didn't. 
It could just be that I need a face like hers to go with it. Think I'll give it one more try.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 19, 2015)

marty said:


> I really like those hair style photos, thanks SB. I like to change hairstyles occasionally. These give me some ideas. I just changed mine to a the inverted bob style and I really like it. I'm used to fussing with my hair....it's very thick and has natural curl/wave which I've alway disliked it. I remember ironing my long hair in the 70's lol.
> This is the style I have:
> View attachment 16085
> 
> I don't know how it would look gray-ish. I haven't the nerve to stop coloring just yet.



Very nice.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2015)

April, I know how you feel about people touching your hair. Mine is long and curly and women often pat it when I am in stores. Disconcerting, I can't imagine touching a stranger without first asking their permission.


----------

